# I feel so good



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

So today I gave a homeless guy 2 bags of groceries and a bit of dog food and it sure made me feel good! He was so happy and what i loved is he fed his dog first!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have done that too and they feed the dog first. I have givin the Jack in the box too and they feed that dog first. Its all they have.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's great you guys, we've done that too. One guy we met who was homeless actually asked Ryan and I to take his little pitty. She was about 3 or 4 years old and prego it was so sad. He didn't want to give her up but he couldn't take care of a full litter so we helped him find her a good home.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I have done that too and they feed the dog first. I have givin the Jack in the box too and they feed that dog first. Its all they have.


I think that its good to see they really love their dogs I know it makes me mad when people say homeless people shouldn't have pets.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have given money to the homeless. It feels really good. What I hate those is a person that says they are in need and they are not. I was doped by a guy that said he need money for his baby....yea I saw him at the mall later that day buying some gameboy thing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have given money to the homeless. It feels really good. What I hate those is a person that says they are in need and they are not. I was doped by a guy that said he need money for his baby....yea I saw him at the mall later that day buying some gameboy thing.


I would have flipped out that's just messed up to take advantage of someone's kindness.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

yea it was a shame he did that. i still give if i have it it to give. I have seen him around town asking for hand outs so now i tell people he is a scammer.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I worked with a guy who would go beg down town. He would get off work put on the scummiest clothes and then sit out by walmart begging for money. We made good money too so I don't know why he would do that, just for some extra he didn't have to work for.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Gamer that is one more check mark next to your name.... helping those in need is always rewarding to the heart... JOB well done


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love this! I'm all for giving food and not money. If they turn down the free meal,you know they don't really need it.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you kidding? YOU??? LOL...careful now, your SOFTER side is showing.
I just knew you had it in you.....nanner nanner JK


----------

